# FreeBSD 9 won't boot on Dell 2950



## abatie (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got three used 2950's; if it were just one of them, or other OS's had problems, I'd assume bad hardware, but they all act the same:

Freebsd FreeBSD 9.2 starts to boot, then hangs after one or two of the spinner slashes.
Freebsd FreeBSD 8.4 boots.
CentOS 6 boots.
Freebsd FreeBSD 10-RC1 boots and installs.
Since I want to use one of these as a ZFS server, I'd really like to get the most current _stable_ freebsd FreeBSD running on it - thoughts?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 15, 2013)

abatie said:
			
		

> I've got three used 2950's; if it were just one of them, or other OS's had problems, I'd assume bad hardware, but they all act the same:


Assuming you mean PowerEdge 2950s, take a look at the top left of the front faceplate (black metal). You may have no label there, or "II" in a circle, or "III" in a circle. Those indicate different generations of mainboard with different chipsets. Let me know which one you have, and I'll try the 9.2-RELEASE ISO on the same generation here and let you know if I see something different. (I assume that your 9.2 report is for amd64, and that the hang happens when booting from the CD, rather than when trying to boot a completed installation?)


----------



## abatie (Dec 17, 2013)

Two of them are III and one is a II.  I'm leaning towards going with 10 as it'll probably be stable fairly soon and it will save having to rebuild them or stick with a downrev version.

Yes, the hang is when booting the DVD; I'm also considering the possibility that somehow there was a glitch burning the DVD and I have bad media, but I haven't had a chance to try booting it on other hardware or making a new disc.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 17, 2013)

abatie said:
			
		

> 2 of them are III and 1 is a II.  I'm leaning towards going with 10 as it'll probably be stable fairly soon and it will save having to rebuild them or stick with a downrev version.
> 
> Yes, the hang is when booting the dvd; I'm also considering the possibility that somehow there was a glitch burning the dvd and I have bad media, but I haven't had a chance to try booting it on other hardware or making a new disc.


Ok, I'll give it a try in a day or two and let you know.

The general feeling seems to be that you should wait for an X.1 release (in this case, 10.1) before using it in a production environment. I'll probably jump from 8.4 to 10.1 (or 10.2 if 8.4 is supported until 10.2 comes out).


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 19, 2013)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll give it a try in a day or two and let you know.


Ok. I tried it on a 2950-II, since that was on the top of the pile. That system has 2x E5345 CPUs, 4x 4 GB RAM (all white-handle slots filled), a PERC 5/i controller and a DRAC. The firmware was all updated to the latest version via the Dell 7.3.1 SUU before performing the test.

The system booted normally from the 9.2-RELEASE amd64 DVD, and I used the Live option to collect this dmesg:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013
    root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5345  @ 2.33GHz (2327.57-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6f7  Family = 0x6  Model = 0xf  Stepping = 7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4e3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16508522496 (15743 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   PE_SC3  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 9
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 64-87 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL PE_SC3> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x7f irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x5f irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci6
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci7
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci8
pci9: <PCI bus> on pcib4
bce0: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 1000Base-T (B2)> mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci9
miibus0: <MII bus> on bce0
brgphy0: <BCM5708C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bce0: Ethernet address: 00:19:b9:c9:bc:32
bce0: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (7.4.0); Bufs (RX:2;TX:2;PG:8); Flags (SPLT|MSI|MFW); MFW (ipms 1.6.0)
Coal (RX:6,6,18,18; TX:20,20,80,80)
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci7
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.3 on pci6
pci11: <PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
mfi0: <Dell PERC 5/i> mem 0xd80f0000-0xd80fffff,0xfc7c0000-0xfc7dffff irq 78 at device 14.0 on pci2
mfi0: Using MSI
mfi0: Megaraid SAS driver Ver 4.23 
mfi0: FW MaxCmds = 1008, limiting to 128
pcib9: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.2 on pci1
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0xece0-0xecff mem 0xfc4c0000-0xfc4dffff,0xfc4a0000-0xfc4bffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci12
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:24:8f:06
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0xecc0-0xecdf mem 0xfc480000-0xfc49ffff,0xfc460000-0xfc47ffff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci12
em1: Using an MSI interrupt
em1: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:24:8f:07
pcib11: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
pci13: <PCI bus> on pcib11
pcib12: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci14: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib12
pcib13: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci15: <PCI bus> on pcib13
pcib14: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib14
pcib15: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci4
pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib15
bce1: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 1000Base-T (B2)> mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
miibus1: <MII bus> on bce1
brgphy1: <BCM5708C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bce1: Ethernet address: 00:19:b9:c9:bc:30
bce1: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (7.4.0); Bufs (RX:2;TX:2;PG:8); Flags (SPLT|MSI|MFW); MFW (ipms 1.6.0)
Coal (RX:6,6,18,18; TX:20,20,80,80)
uhci0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> port 0xcce0-0xccff irq 21 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> port 0xccc0-0xccdf irq 20 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> port 0xcca0-0xccbf irq 21 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfc800000-0xfc8003ff irq 21 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
pcib16: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci16: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib16
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdcff mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff,0xfc2d0000-0xfc2dffff irq 19 at device 13.0 on pci16
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel 63XXESB2 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfc00-0xfc0f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: does not respond
device_attach: fdc0 attach returned 6
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff,0xce800-0xcf7ff,0xcf800-0xd07ff,0xec000-0xeffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
fdc0: No FDOUT register!
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est2 attach returned 6
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est4 attach returned 6
p4tcc4: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu4
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est5 attach returned 6
p4tcc5: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu5
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est6 attach returned 6
p4tcc6: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu6
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 720072006000720
device_attach: est7 attach returned 6
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
mfi0: 33901 (440653102s/0x0020/info) - Shutdown command received from host
mfi0: 33902 (boot + 0s/0x0020/info) - Firmware initialization started (PCI ID 0015/1028/1f03/1028)
mfi0: 33903 (boot + 0s/0x0020/info) - Firmware version 1.03.50-0461
mfi0: 33904 (boot + 62s/0x0008/info) - Battery Present
mfi0: 33905 (boot + 62s/0x0020/info) - Package version 5.2.2-0072
mfi0: 33906 (boot + 89s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure (SES) discovered on PD 08(e1/s255)
mfi0: 33907 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e1/s255)
mfi0: 33908 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e1/s255) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=d, portMap=00, sasAddr=50019090c395f000,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33909 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e1/s0)
mfi0: 33910 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e1/s0) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=01, sasAddr=5000cca0074de7de,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33911 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e1/s1)
mfi0: 33912 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e1/s1) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=02, sasAddr=5000cca0074de95a,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33913 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e1/s2)
mfi0: 33914 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e1/s2) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=04, sasAddr=5000cca0074de978,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33915 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e1/s3)
mfi0: 33916 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e1/s3) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=08, sasAddr=5000cca0074d8b92,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33917 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e1/s4)
mfi0: 33918 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e1/s4) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=10, sasAddr=5000cca00925ad7d,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33919 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e1/s5)
mfi0: 33920 (boot + 90s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e1/s5) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=20, sasAddr=5000cca00923e139,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33922 (boot + 90s/0x0001/info) - Background Initialization started on VD 00/0
mfi0: 33924 (boot + 90s/0x0001/info) - Background Initialization started on VD 01/1
mfi0: 33925 (440653202s/0x0020/info) - Time established as 12/18/13  3:40:02; (91 seconds since power on)
mfi0: 33930 (440653258s/0x0008/info) - Battery temperature is normal
mfi0: 33931 (440653258s/0x0008/info) - Battery started charging
mfi0: 33932 (440653258s/0x0008/WARN) - Current capacity of the battery is below threshold
mfi0: 33933 (440653258s/0x0008/WARN) - BBU disabled; changing WB virtual disks to WT
mfi0: 33934 (440653258s/0x0001/info) - Policy change on VD 00/0 to [ID=00,dcp=0d,ccp=0c,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0] from [ID=00,dcp=0d,ccp=0d,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0]
mfi0: 33935 (440653258s/0x0001/info) - Policy change on VD 01/1 to [ID=01,dcp=0d,ccp=0c,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0] from [ID=01,dcp=0d,ccp=0d,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0]
mfi0: 33940 (boot + 0s/0x0020/info) - Firmware initialization started (PCI ID 0015/1028/1f03/1028)
mfi0: 33941 (boot + 0s/0x0020/info) - Firmware version 1.03.50-0461
mfi0: 33942 (boot + 47s/0x0008/info) - Battery Present
mfi0: 33943 (boot + 47s/0x0020/info) - Package version 5.2.2-0072
mfi0: 33944 (boot + 76s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure (SES) discovered on PD 08(e1/s255)
mfi0: 33945 (boot + 76s/0x0002/info) - Unexpected sense: PD 08(e1/s255), CDB: 1c 01 01 08 00 00, Sense: 70 00 06 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 29 00 00 00 00 00
mfi0: 33946 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e1/s255)
mfi0: 33947 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e1/s255) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=d, portMap=00, sasAddr=50019090c395f000,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33948 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e1/s0)
mfi0: 33949 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e1/s0) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=01, sasAddr=5000cca0074de7de,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33950 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e1/s1)
mfi0: 33951 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e1/s1) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=02, sasAddr=5000cca0074de95a,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33952 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e1/s2)
mfi0: 33953 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e1/s2) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=04, sasAddr=5000cca0074de978,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33954 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e1/s3)
mfi0: 33955 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e1/s3) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=08, sasAddr=5000cca0074d8b92,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33956 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e1/s4)
mfi0: 33957 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e1/s4) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=10, sasAddr=5000cca00925ad7d,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33958 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e1/s5)
mfi0: 33959 (boot + 77s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e1/s5) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=20, sasAddr=5000cca00923e139,0000000000000000
mfi0: 33961 (boot + 77s/0x0001/info) - Background Initialization started on VD 00/0
mfi0: 33963 (boot + 77s/0x0001/info) - Background Initialization started on VD 01/1
mfi0: 33964 (440653602s/0x0020/info) - Time established as 12/18/13  3:46:42; (78 seconds since power on)
mfi0: 33969 (440653656s/0x0008/info) - Battery temperature is normal
mfi0: 33970 (440653656s/0x0008/info) - Battery started charging
mfi0: 33971 (440653656s/0x0008/WARN) - Current capacity of the battery is below threshold
mfi0: 33972 (440653656s/0x0008/WARN) - BBU disabled; changing WB virtual disks to WT
mfi0: 33973 (440653656s/0x0001/info) - Policy change on VD 00/0 to [ID=00,dcp=0d,ccp=0c,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0] from [ID=00,dcp=0d,ccp=0d,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0]
mfi0: 33974 (440653656s/0x0001/info) - Policy change on VD 01/1 to [ID=01,dcp=0d,ccp=0c,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0] from [ID=01,dcp=0d,ccp=0d,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0]
mfi0: 34391 (440661356s/0x0001/info) - Background Initialization completed on VD 00/0
mfi0: 34557 (440675951s/0x0008/info) - Battery charge complete
mfi0: 34695 (440688666s/0x0001/info) - Background Initialization completed on VD 01/1
mfi0: 34696 (boot + 0s/0x0020/info) - Firmware initialization started (PCI ID 0015/1028/1f03/1028)
mfi0: 34697 (boot + 0s/0x0020/info) - Firmware version 1.03.50-0461
mfi0: 34698 (boot + 21s/0x0008/info) - Battery Present
mfi0: 34699 (boot + 21s/0x0020/info) - Package version 5.2.2-0072
mfi0: 34700 (boot + 48s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure (SES) discovered on PD 08(e1/s255)
mfi0: 34701 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e1/s255)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 34702 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e1/s255) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=d, portMap=00, sasAddr=50019090c395f000,0000000000000000
mfi0: 34703 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e1/s0)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 34704 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e1/s0) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=01, sasAddr=5000cca0074de7de,0000000000000000
mfi0: 34705 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e1/s1)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 34706 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e1/s1) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=02, sasAddr=5000cca0074de95a,0000000000000000
mfi0: 34707 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e1/s2)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 34708 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e1/s2) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=04, sasAddr=5000cca0074de978,0000000000000000
mfi0: 34709 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e1/s3)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 34710 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e1/s3) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=08, sasAddr=5000cca0074d8b92,0000000000000000
mfi0: 34711 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e1/s4)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 34712 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e1/s4) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=10, sasAddr=5000cca00925ad7d,0000000000000000
mfi0: 34713 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e1/s5)
mfi0: MFI_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed 2
mfi0: 34714 (boot + 49s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e1/s5) Info: enclPd=08, scsiType=0, portMap=20, sasAddr=5000cca00923e139,0000000000000000
mfi0: 34715 (440732587s/0x0020/info) - Time established as 12/19/13  1:43:07; (50 seconds since power on)
mfi0: 34716 (440732643s/0x0008/info) - Battery temperature is normal
mfi0: 34717 (440732643s/0x0008/WARN) - Current capacity of the battery is below threshold
mfi0: 34718 (440732643s/0x0008/WARN) - BBU disabled; changing WB virtual disks to WT
mfi0: 34719 (440732643s/0x0001/info) - Policy change on VD 00/0 to [ID=00,dcp=0d,ccp=0c,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0] from [ID=00,dcp=0d,ccp=0d,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0]
mfi0: 34720 (440732643s/0x0001/info) - Policy change on VD 01/1 to [ID=01,dcp=0d,ccp=0c,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0] from [ID=01,dcp=0d,ccp=0d,ap=0,dc=0,dbgi=0]
mfi0: 34721 (440732708s/0x0008/info) - Battery started charging
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
mfid0 on mfi0
mfid0: 418176MB (856424448 sectors) RAID volume 'RAID5' is optimal
mfid1 on mfi0
mfid1: 428672MB (877920256 sectors) RAID volume 'RAID1' is optimal
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDRW/DVD TSL462D DE01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [1247136 x 2048 byte records]
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1163785413 Hz quality 1000
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x04b4> at usbus3
uhub4: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.0b, addr 2> on usbus3
uhub4: MTT enabled
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL [ro]...
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0557> at usbus1
uhub5: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x8021, class 9/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen1.3: <ATEN International Co. Ltd> at usbus1
ukbd0: <ATEN International Co. Ltd GCS1716 V3.2.313, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <ATEN International Co. Ltd GCS1716 V3.2.313, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: <ATEN International Co. Ltd GCS1716 V3.2.313, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ums1: <ATEN International Co. Ltd GCS1716 V3.2.313, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
ums1: 3 buttons and [Z] coordinates ID=0
```

So, I'd suggest that you verify the checksum on the image you used to burn your DVD. If you need me to change to a hardware configuration closer to what you have, reply here with what your configuration is.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 14, 2014)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> ... If you need me to change to a hardware configuration closer to what you have, reply here with what your configuration is.


It's been some time since I posted this. Are you still having issues with your 2950? Please let me know if you are; I'd like to break up the 2950 I built to test this for you and put it back in the parts storeroom.


----------



## abatie (Jan 26, 2014)

For some reason I'm not getting emailed when there are responses posted, sorry - I really didn't intend for anyone to go to that level of trouble!  I should have burned a new dvd before posting - it seems to be getting farther with one I just did (failing to mount root on the dvd - I think it may be a bad usb dvd drive).  Consider this question closed though...  Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 26, 2014)

abatie said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm not getting emailed when there are responses posted, sorry - I really didn't intend for anyone to go to that level of trouble!  I should have burned a new dvd before posting - it seems to be getting farther with one I just did (failing to mount root on the dvd - I think it may be a bad usb dvd drive).  Consider this question closed though...  Thanks for looking into it!


Are you getting the "Root device?" prompt? This may be a problem with the optical emulation in the USB stack (drive / system / BIOS). What's happening is that the BIOS routines are used for all stages of booting up until when the kernel goes to mount the root device. At that point it gets confused because the kernel's drivers don't detect the DVD (either at all, or at a different device node from the BIOS emulation). Another issue that crops up occasionally is that it takes a while after boot for all USB mass storage devices to be detected, while the boot process doesn't wait. 

I'd suggest typing "?" at that prompt to get a listing of what the kernel thinks are the available devices. We can proceed from there.


----------



## abatie (Jan 28, 2014)

If you think it will help someone else, I'll fiddle with it some more, but since I'm going to be moving on to FreeBSD 10 which seems to be working ok the little I've done with it, it won't do me any good.  I have a couple spare systems so if it will be useful input, I'll go ahead and play with it some more though.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 28, 2014)

abatie said:
			
		

> If you think it will help someone else, I'll fiddle with it some more, but since I'm going to be moving on to FreeBSD 10 which seems to be working ok the little I've done with it, it won't do me any good.


No need, but thanks for asking. If anyone else runs into this, we can re-open the discussion then.


----------



## abatie (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## soamz (Nov 24, 2015)

I’m stuck badly now and frustrated.
I just got a refurbished Dell 2950 server and tried to install FreeBSD and here is what I get.

See attached.

How do I fix this issue immediately?


----------



## protocelt (Nov 24, 2015)

soamz, please do not ask the same question in multiple threads.

Thread forum-rules-and-guidelines-required-reading.49/


----------



## soamz (Nov 24, 2015)

Any solution ???


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

soamz said:


> How do I fix this issue immediately?


What issue? The picture shows a FreeBSD that booted perfectly fine.


----------



## soamz (Nov 24, 2015)

SirDice said:


> What issue? The picture shows a FreeBSD that booted perfectly fine.


If you see the picture it shows mfi0 issue.
That is stopping access to the FreeBSD, which I just installed.
There is no access or internet once I reach here.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

What version of FreeBSD did you use? Try to use the latest, FreeBSD 10.2.


----------



## soamz (Nov 24, 2015)

Latest only. 
I think, I just need to update my Dell Server BIOS and Drivers and rest it all will automatically fix. 
Do you know how to update everything in a server ?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 27, 2015)

soamz said:


> Latest only.
> I think, I just need to update my Dell Server BIOS and Drivers and rest it all will automatically fix.
> Do you know how to update everything in a server ?


The "unexpected sense" error seems to indicate an error on the disk in slot 1. It is remotely possible that a firmware update of something will fix this, but it is more likely a disk drive that is going bad.

The normal way to update a Dell server is via the Dell Server Update Utility (SUU). Dell stopped releasing SUU for the 2950 at the end of 2014, you can find the last version here (at least until Dell shuffles their web site again). There are a number of ways to use the SUU, but the easiest is to download CDU from here. Burn both of these images (SUU requires a dual-layer DVD; CDU fits on a single-layer DVD). Boot the CDU and follow the menus to update the firmware. It should detect any out-of-date firmware on the system and update it for you (note that it sits at a screen for a long time once it starts updating the firmware - all of that is happening in a hidden terminal window that the GUI hides).


----------



## diizzy (Dec 9, 2015)

In general it's always a good idea to keep firmware up to date, that includes BIOS, HBA/RAID-controllers etc. Dell does provide regular BIOS releases which means that you can upgrade using a bootable USB-drive/CD/DVD.
This release appears to be the latest one: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=16RCK
Not sure what SATA/SAS controller is in your box but there you have all firmwares provided by Dell for the series.
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/poweredge-2950/drivers?rvps=y
//Danne


----------

